# gluing humidor tray back together ?



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Is a wood glue like gorilla glue ok to use to piece a humidor tray back together ? Or is there another glue out there that I should be using. 

It will be a small amount only about a 1/4 bead in the routed out part .


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I would recommend either the Gorilla glue or Titebond 2 . Both do well in direct contact with water . That being said , the tray will only be in a humid enviroment , so you should be ok . If you use Gorilla glue you must wet both surfaces of the wood that are to be bonded before you apply the glue . The only problem I see with the gorilla glue is that when it cures , it swells up kind of like spray foam insulation , so you will have to remove the excess that squeezes out after it has fully cured . Probably easier to go with Titebond 2 , and don't use too much . Apply a little , smoothe it out with a brush , Q-tip or your finger , then clamp pieces for a few hours . Any glue that squeezes out needs to be wiped up with a wet rag immediately . Go with the Titebond 2 , less hassle and cheaper , most likely . Good luck .


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I would recommend either the Gorilla glue or Titebond 2 . Both do well in direct contact with water . That being said , the tray will only be in a humid enviroment , so you should be ok . If you use Gorilla glue you must wet both surfaces of the wood that are to be bonded before you apply the glue . The only problem I see with the gorilla glue is that when it cures , it swells up kind of like spray foam insulation , so you will have to remove the excess that squeezes out after it has fully cured . Probably easier to go with Titebond 2 , and don't use too much . Apply a little , smoothe it out with a brush , Q-tip or your finger , then clamp pieces for a few hours . Any glue that squeezes out needs to be wiped up with a wet rag immediately . Go with the Titebond 2 , less hassle and cheaper , most likely . Good luck .


Thanks Ill check menards for it tomorrow ....


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I would recommend either the Gorilla glue or Titebond 2 . Both do well in direct contact with water . That being said , the tray will only be in a humid enviroment , so you should be ok . If you use Gorilla glue you must wet both surfaces of the wood that are to be bonded before you apply the glue . The only problem I see with the gorilla glue is that when it cures , it swells up kind of like spray foam insulation , so you will have to remove the excess that squeezes out after it has fully cured . Probably easier to go with Titebond 2 , and don't use too much . Apply a little , smoothe it out with a brush , Q-tip or your finger , then clamp pieces for a few hours . Any glue that squeezes out needs to be wiped up with a wet rag immediately . Go with the Titebond 2 , less hassle and cheaper , most likely . Good luck .


:tpd:


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> . . . Go with the Titebond 2 , less hassle and cheaper , most likely . Good luck .


:tpd:

Ron


----------



## Smokin2Much (Nov 12, 2006)

decesaro said:


> Is a wood glue like gorilla glue ok to use to piece a humidor tray back together ? Or is there another glue out there that I should be using.
> 
> It will be a small amount only about a 1/4 bead in the routed out part .


I work with wood everyday and use all types of glues. Titebond 2 will be best as others have said.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

4 drops of super glue and you will be all set. let it dry overnight and the smell will be gone and the bond wil lbe strong.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> 4 drops of super glue and you will be all set. let it dry overnight and the smell will be gone and the bond wil lbe strong.


This is true also. I use a lot of super glue as it makes a great joint filler, crack repairs, knot filler, etc etc. Make sure to use the gel version - regular may soak in before a good bond can be made.

Ron


----------



## Usahog (Oct 13, 2006)

Smokin2Much said:


> I work with wood everyday and use all types of glues. Titebond 2 will be best as others have said.


I also agree with Smoken2Much and other's here on TBII,

I've been building humidor's and trays for the past 3 yrs and used TBII with great results.. now that they've come out with TBIII I've switched to that with better results on other wood projects...

No Odor as GG gives off an odor 

make sure you clamp it well while setting up..

Hog


----------



## Usahog (Oct 13, 2006)

RGD said:


> This is true also. I use a lot of super glue as it makes a great joint filler, crack repairs, knot filler, etc etc. Make sure to use the gel version - regular may soak in before a good bond can be made.
> 
> Ron


Never been sold on SG... what brand do you use?

for me,
Crack Repair = two parts epoxy
knott filler = two parts epoxy
Joints (non oily) = hyde glue (elmers carpenter glue)
joints (oily) IE: Teak, Brizillian Cherry, Spanish Cedar Etc. = TBII or TBIII

BTW nice Humidor Cabinet your working on...

Hog


----------



## Smokin2Much (Nov 12, 2006)

Usahog said:


> Never been sold on SG... what brand do you use?
> 
> for me,
> Crack Repair = two parts epoxy
> ...


The best cyanoacrylate (SG) on the market is from BSI adhesives. It's costly but is the highest grade. There are others made in America that come close for a lot less; in fact half price. You want to avoid the Taiwanese imported Cyano. IMHO


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the posts ..... 

Looks like titebond II wins ...

Rploader.... I here you on the ca glue , I worked with balsa planes for some time and thats what we used to keep them together ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Darn I learn on this place.
Just learned the best glues to use to repair wood.
I love this place!


----------



## Bigd_0457 (Dec 16, 2006)

I did a repair with a Polyurethane based (Elmers pro bond ultimate same as Gorilla Glue) and it left a smell in the humidor so bad I tossed it. Titebond is easy and does not have that wonderful side effect.
Thanks
D


----------

